# Photo's of your divided tanks



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've got a split 10 gallon, which oddly enough for some reason i find it more of a challenge to decorate and look good? Weird I know! I thought hey why don't we all post photos of our divided/ decorated tanks for inspiration to others!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay, well my tank isn't very well decorated right now. But heres a couple pics for now. I'll put up more if my experiment works.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Well, I did have three divided 10 gallon tanks. Now, I have two.
I don't have recent pics of the two divided ones (the decor has slightly changed). I can post them though!
The first one is Azazel's (who might be getting a friend next door). 
The second is Scarlett and Spike's (although Spike is being treated right now).


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well for some reason I dont have any pictures of my divided tank with the divider installed??? So you're just going to have to watch this whole video to see it. There is a full tank shot at 0:20 left.

http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb21/TheBaller100/?action=view&current=42322bee.pbr


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

nice tanks guys


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, wow! These are all so beautiful!! Now I really want to get another Betta and split a tank!  

How are the filtration systems set up? And how do y'all go about cleaning?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well I don't have a filter. I figured I would just do alot of tank cleaning for now until I can afford one. I don't have a heater either at the moment, but thankfully the water sits about 78-80 degrees. But the divider has holes in it so that if you do put a heater and/or filter in, the water flows. You could put the heater on one side and the filter on the other.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Hmm.... what if you put the filter and/or heater down the middle? Could that work? You know, have two dividers and make the middle space for the filter? No wider than an inch, I would think.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Hmm yeah I think that would work too. Good idea.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

TianTian said:


> Oh, wow! These are all so beautiful!! Now I really want to get another Betta and split a tank!
> 
> How are the filtration systems set up? And how do y'all go about cleaning?


My divided actually doesnt have a filter anymore, it has just the two males so I figure water changes weekly should cover it. If you do use a filter you can just out it on one side it will suck up all the small stuff in the tank because there are small holes in the divider, everything else you have to just suck out with water changes. When I do water changes I take out 2g of 10g, so I just take 1g from each side to "balance" it.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Sweet action! I'd love to give it a try. Maybe later this summer after I'm employed again.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Ok, I just took pics of the redone tanks so I thought I would post them here.

The first is Azazel's 10 gallon tank, she might be getting a friend soon. 
The last is Scarlett and Spike's 10 gallon tank. Spike is being medicated, but you can see Scarlett wanting some grub!


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

nice tanks 

i had a I prefer to swim alone sign in my divided tank but i noticed the finish was chipping off so im no longer putting in back in my tank.... sad about it too, darn decoration was only a lil over a month old....


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Here's my 10 gallon completely set up and ready to heal my babies.
I'm putting Blue and Fishy in there, since I'm treating them both for fin rot.
Merlin will go in my 3 gallon bowl for a couple weeks,
then I will switch him out with Blue, putting Merlin in to 10 gallon and Blue in the 3.
Can't wait to get Merlin, 3 more days!! =D Eek.


Here's the boys in their cups till the tank settles a bit










And here's a pic of just the tank


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tank!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I want to mention that Scarlett's tank is no longer divided and I redecorated it. Since Spike won't be going back in with her, I figured she could have the whole place to herself.
She LOVES having the whole tank too.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol I could just imagine a betta having a whole tank, they'd be so happy. =D


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh yeah, her and Anna are loving their whole 10 gallon tanks. I hope they won't mind a few Otos in there. I really want something else in there with them.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I don't think they would mind since they've got so much room.


----------



## Robarie (Apr 14, 2009)

*Divided home for 3*

This is our 20gal divided tank, i can never seem to get the lighting right for pictures :-? plus is a lil difficult to get 3 bettas to pose nicely, lol.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Ooh I love your 20 gal, very nice.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice indeed, Im going to be setting up either a 20g or a 20g long divided, The 20g would be 3 way, the 20g long would be 4 way.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I want a 20 gal long so I could put all my babies in just one tank. That would be great.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

So I found out some news about my dorm. There is a ban on any tanks (or a total amount of water) bigger than 5 gals.  
So... I'm gonna have to split only a 5 gal if I put Tian-Tian and Taco together.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Can you have more than one tank?


----------



## Robarie (Apr 14, 2009)

Ohhh, just so yall know, when i was shopping for my 20 gal, the dividers my petsmart had did not fit into the 20 gal long tanks. I would take them out and test that they fit in there first, just to be sure.

And thanks yall for the nice comments on my bettas boys home, i got all my inspriation from here!!!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

IonBaller07 said:


> Can you have more than one tank?


I... hope so? I'm guessing as long as I don't have more than five gallons combine, I should be okay... but that's a thought. :shock: I will definitely need to check into this.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well I guess the good thing would be that if you have to split the 5 gallon, they still get the minimum of 2.5 gallons. But it would still be better if they had more room.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I KNOW I KNOW but I can't! D: I can get fined!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had hamsters in my dorm room and they weren't allowed. I never got caught. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> Well, I did have three divided 10 gallon tanks. Now, I have two.
> I don't have recent pics of the two divided ones (the decor has slightly changed). I can post them though!
> The first one is Azazel's (who might be getting a friend next door).
> The second is Scarlett and Spike's (although Spike is being treated right now).


Where do you get those blue things for the divider? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

Nice divider tanks guys : )


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

You get the dividers at petsmart


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

that 20g long makes me VERY jealous Robarie!










I've posted mine in other threads before, but here it is. I kinked the air tube since then to turn those bubbles down a bit.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I hate the blue dividers, I wish they still had them in black. We lucked out and have a black one, we haven't found another black one since.


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

HATE the ugly blue :/ who even decided that was a good idea?!


----------



## Robarie (Apr 14, 2009)

ashleyALE said:


> that 20g long makes me VERY jealous Robarie!


 
Aww!! Well thank you so much! We are mexican so you know we always try to fit the whole family in one house LOL:lol:!!!

And yeah those green colored divider are tough on the eyes, i wish they still did make them in the black, i mean the tank trim is black, i thought about painting them but i dont think that would hold up in the tank.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Robarie said:


> Aww!! Well thank you so much! We are mexican so you know we always try to fit the whole family in one house LOL:lol:!!!


lol wow, never heard someone crack a joke on themselves. haha. But if I could get a 20 gal long I would..I would love my whole betta family in one tank.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Robarie said:


> Ohhh, just so yall know, when i was shopping for my 20 gal, the dividers my petsmart had did not fit into the 20 gal long tanks. I would take them out and test that they fit in there first, just to be sure.
> 
> And thanks yall for the nice comments on my bettas boys home, i got all my inspriation from here!!!!


I think the 10g dividers fit the 20g longs dont they, hmm I will have to check it then.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I would love a 20 gallon long too....to start my breeding kit. ;P


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

lovin everyones tanks, i too hate my blue divider wish you could color cordinate them to your tank decorations HAHA...


----------

